# Fly fishing partner Islamorada



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

Brock Ashton said:


> just moved here to Islamorada and have a flats boat. Just looking to meet some buddies that are into fly fishing to go fishing with. Message me if you’re from the area and wanna fish


Hi Brock, I’m a retired public school teacher. We have a condo at MM 98 bayside. I own a classic 1996 Dolphin backcountry 18. Between thanksgiving and Christmas I’m available to fish. Please PM and let me know if you’re available,


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

Well???


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just email waypoints to your honey holes...bwahaha


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

kenb said:


> Well???


Im down to go fishin if you want to go! Im in big pine for the next month.


----------

